# Great Orchestral Libraries Comparison Video



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi,

I found this video by Dom Sigalas comparing four full orchestral libraries to be very helpful, so in case you didn't watch this video, here it is. 

The Orchestral Libraries he compares are :

1. Steinberg : Iconica 
2. EW : Hollywood Orchestra OPUS 
3. VSL : Synchronized Special Edition
4. Spitfire Audio : BBCSO Pro


----------



## handz (Oct 5, 2021)

Nice video.

I don't know if he did something wrong with Synchron, but that sounded painfully awful... I am still hearing people here recommending Synchron or BBC (especially when compared to EW) I really do not get why. It just sounds BAD. Sorry, but it is, except WW and partially Violins Synchron is a pain to my ears. 

I immediately went for Cellos as I am a cello freak and I love EW cellos sound. BBC- not bad, but falls apart in faster passages. Synchron. HELP ME! 

Timpani - Synchron - bad. BBC ok but really not having the bite.
Trumpets - Synchron - is this a joke? Absolutely thin and lifeless ("good" old VSL) BBC has a more classical sound, nice in medium velocities but not really having the power. 
Trombones - I like the BBC as they are not "farting" as most of the sampled bones usually are on louder dynamics.
Horns - Synchron again clear loser, EW - best for Hollywood big sound while still nicely singing and mellow where needed. BBC - mellower but sadly can't go to the "full blast" power. So useless for soaring scores.

All in all EWQL again clearly wins for me as the best orchestral package for your bucks.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2021)

handz said:


> Nice video.
> 
> I don't know if he did something wrong with Synchron, but that sounded painfully awful... I am still hearing people here recommending Synchron or BBC (especially when compared to EW) I really do not get why. It just sounds BAD. Sorry, but it is, except WW and partially Violins Synchron is a pain to my ears.
> 
> ...


By the way, he is not using Synchron Libraries, but rather Synchronized Versions. Which are not the same. Synchronized versions use the original samples of their silent stage instruments (VI/VI Pro versions) and uses their new Synchron Player, with some additional processing, and add the MIR Impulse of the Synchron Stage to the samples. You can also disable these additional effects to get the original Silent Stage sound.


----------



## handz (Oct 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> By the way, he is not using Synchron Libraries, but rather Synchronized Versions. Which are not the same. Synchronized versions use the original samples of their silent stage instruments, with some additional processing, and add the MIR Impulse of the Synchron Stage to the samples. You can also disable these additional effects to get the original Silent Stage sound.


Ok, my bad - VSL is confusing to me. I am looking at the website and this is EUR 1995 O) Library. And this is a bad joke to me.


----------



## Ben (Oct 5, 2021)

handz said:


> Ok, my bad - VSL is confusing to me. I am looking at the website and this is EUR 1995 O) Library. And this is a bad joke to me.


The library shown in the video is € 295 and contains far more instruments then were showcased in the video:





Volume 1 - Vienna Symphonic Library


The SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition Volume 1 (“Essential Orchestra”) features the most common orchestral instruments and articulations in a resource-saving, affordable package. It contains 28 instruments and ensembles.




www.vsl.co.at





And it's not a joke, just listen to the demos - you can create awesome music with it!
Just keep in mind that you woudn't move the mod-wheel as drastically as done in the cello part


----------

